# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Sóc Trăng tăng cường quản lý khu đất công 2020

## tenten

trong khoảng time qua, các cơ quan, bộ phận tác dụng cũng như địa phương trên địa phận tỉnh Sóc Trăng đã thực hành nhiều giải pháp nhằm tăng tốc công tác điều hành căn nhà nước về vùng đất công, góp phần tích cực vào sự đi lên kinh tế tài chính - cộng đồng của địa phương.

tin tức với phóng viên báo chí, ông Phạm Văn Hinh, Phó Giám đốc trung tâm đi lên vùng đất, Sở TN&MT tỉnh Sóc Trăng cho biết: Cho tới tháng 6/2020, nội khu đc UBND tỉnh Sóc Trăng bàn giao điều hành tổng cộng 27 thửa khu đất với tổng quy hoạch 1.134,7 héc-ta, bao gồm có 9,5 ha đã chuyển giao mang đến người mua triển khai nhiều dự án công trình như khu đất nhà ở (TX. Ngã Năm); trung tâm Thương mại dịch vụ (phường 2 TP. Sóc Trăng); xí nghiệp chế biến hải sản (huyện Thạnh Trị) cũng như khu đất nuôi trồng thủy sản (huyện Kế Sách).
hiện nay những cơ quan, bộ phận chức năng và địa phương tại địa phận tỉnh Sóc Trăng đang thực hành các cách nhằm ngăn chặn hành động xâm chiếm nhiều thửa đất công, nhất là các thửa đất ở xen kẹt trong các khu dân ở.theo trung tâm phát triển quỹ đất, Sở TN&MT tỉnh Sóc Trăng, dự kiến từ nay mang đến cuối năm 2020, nội khu sẽ sẽ tổ chức bán đấu giá chỉ 17 thửa khu đất công, đóng góp thêm phần tạo nên nguồn lực có sẵn phục vụ đến việc phát triển kinh tế-xã hội tỉnh Sóc Trăng.

đôi song với đó, hiện nay, trung tâm phát triển Nhà Phố sóc trăng đang dần tích cực tạo nên quỹ đất sạch nhằm sức hút nhiều quý khách. cụ thể, đi theo có kế hoạch trong khoảng thời gian tới, nội khu tiếp tục thực hiện thực hành công tác bồi thường giải phóng mặt bằng tạo quỹ đất sạch giao cho khách hàng dự án công trình trung tâm cao điểm nghỉ ngơi, sân golf tại địa điểm cồn Lý Uyên (xã song Phụng, Long Phú) và trung tâm du lịch sinh vật hồ nước Bể (TX. Vĩnh Châu).

đồng thời việc tạo quỹ đất sạch để sức hút nhà đầu tư thì công tác điều hành diện tích S đất công cũng đang được nội khu phát triển vùng đất và các địa phương trên địa phận tỉnh Sóc trăng tâm điểm thực hiện thực hiện. Ông Phạm Văn Hinh mang lại rằng, trong khoảng time đến, nội khu phát triển vùng đất sẽ tích hợp chặt chẽ cùng với UBND các cấp nhằm quản lý xuất sắc vùng đất công; đồng thời, nội khu tiếp tục tổ chức cắm cọc ranh các thửa đất công có nguy cơ tiềm ẩn bị xâm chiếm.

khái niệm những địa phương như: TP. Sóc Trăng, huyện Mỹ Xuyên, huyện Kế Sách,… ngày nay cũng đang tập trung triển khai các giải pháp nhằm điều hành phần khu đất công. tin tức với phóng viên báo chí, ông Trần Hoàng Hợp, Phó chủ tịch UBND TP. Sóc Trăng, tỉnh Sóc Trăng cho biết: trong thời gian qua tại địa bàn TP.HCM cũng sẽ xảy ra một trong những tình huống xâm chiếm khu đất công.

Theo ông Trần Hoàng Hợp, nhằm làm cho xong tình trạng này, UBND TP. Sóc Trăng đã chuyển giao mang đến nơi TN&MT TP. Hồ Chí Minh phối hợp cùng các phòng, ban, UBND phường tiến hành đo đạc cũng như cắm cọc ranh có nhiều thửa đất, nhất là nhiều thửa đất nằm xen kẽ trong các khu người ở để khu vực ngừa hành động xâm chiếm đất công.
*bài viết liên quan : [replacer_a] sức hút đông đảo quý khách bởi dự án TNR Amaluna*

cùng với lợi thế địa điểm địa lý, loại hình thiên nhiên, tỉnh Sóc Trăng còn các tiềm lực phát triển ánh sáng sạch, kể cả các nguồn ánh sáng mới mẻ như: sóng biển, thủy triều, địa nhiệt, khí sinh học... nói theo cách khác, sau này chưa xa, Sóc Trăng sẽ hóa thành nội khu năng lượng tái tạo ra của đất nước. Bí thư Tỉnh ủy Lâm Văn Mẫn nghiên cứu và phân tích, bám cạnh bên chỉ đạo của Đảng, căn nhà nước về ưu tiên phát triển ngành ánh sáng sạch gắn kèm với bảo vệ môi trường sinh vật cảnh, quốc nơi an ninh, tăng cường công nghiệp hóa cũng như hiện đại hóa đất nước, Tỉnh ủy Sóc Trăng đã xây dựng chương trình hành vi thực hành Nghị quyết số 55-NQ/TW của Ban Chấp hành Trung ương khóa XII về kim chỉ nan sách lược phát triển ánh sáng giang sơn của Việt Nam cho năm 2030, tầm nhìn cho năm 2045.

----------

